# Snow in Northern Indiana



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm in South Bend and the white stuff is starting to get heavier and heavier...time to make some money


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

We got about 10" of the white gold. Started out nice and fluffy but as the day worn on in started becoming concrete! All in all it was a good day and now its sleepy time


----------



## grsp (Oct 19, 2008)

can never complain about white gold falling from the sky, but we were caught with our pants down. can't believe i was installing an irrigation system yesterday. we did what it took to get done, but it wasn't pretty. we are usually a well oiled machine. mother nature sure kicked us in the ass today. here in valpo, we officially got 10 inches. tommorrow is another day.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Definately caught me off gaurd. I just brought the mowers home to do clean ups yesterday. Woke up at 230 to see if we had our dusting and . Had to fly out to morgan twnsp to grab my plow, call subs and get to work. So now I have a trailer of Exmarks sitting in front coated with snow. Im hearing maybe more lake effect Thursday? Well see how the wind blows. Grsp, Im also in Valpo.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

If you guys get more this week, I would drive over to do some plowing if I had a gauranteed 6 hours.

Let me know if any of you need a hand, I could probably get two trucks out there.

[email protected]


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

good to hear all you guys got to push some of that white gold around...they are calling for more here on thursday but who knows with lake effect


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

I just noticed we are under another snow advisory. Calling for a couple of inches of lake effect before its all done buts thats what they said the other night before we got the 10 inches. The snow was a great thing, helped some of my customers get on the ball and stop dragging their feet with getting my contract back. payup Phone has been ringing all day today. Seems a lot of people were not ready as Ive been getting calls for estimates due to bad service. 1st snowfall and people are already shopping around.


----------



## grsp (Oct 19, 2008)

erkoehler;641489 said:


> If you guys get more this week, I would drive over to do some plowing if I had a gauranteed 6 hours.
> 
> Let me know if any of you need a hand, I could probably get two trucks out there.
> 
> [email protected]


thanks for the offer, but at the present time we are set. i notice your mastercraft link, very cool. we board behind a supra launch.


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

Spent a good 10 hours in the truck plowing yesterday.... glad to see it fall. I got a call on a contract at about 1am in the morning with the go ahead otherwise I would have slept through most of the early hours!.

Did you ever have any luck with you applebees CC? I'm in Valpo too if you ever need a hand. I have a decent amount on the plate but it's always good to know someone in case of an emergency.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

timberseal;642605 said:


> Spent a good 10 hours in the truck plowing yesterday.... glad to see it fall. I got a call on a contract at about 1am in the morning with the go ahead otherwise I would have slept through most of the early hours!.
> 
> Did you ever have any luck with you applebees CC? I'm in Valpo too if you ever need a hand. I have a decent amount on the plate but it's always good to know someone in case of an emergency.


No luck with Applebees. Went their for lunch after our route was done and talked to the manager. She told me that my bid was exactly what 3 other companies bid but one company came in and bid it for 60.00.. Who ever is plowing it can have it for that price. Management even stated the company probably isnt making any money.

Yeah, we should trade numbers just in case of an emergency. Good to know people! What is your businesses name?

John


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey John - Lot of lowballers out there. I've been laughed at on a couple bids becuase of some of the rates guys are giving. Hard to compete with a guy without insurance and the other overhead.

Our company is TimberSeal, LLC ... www.timberseal.net

If you ever need any help give me a call. Office line is (219) 548-2670 and its always forwarded to my cell in the winter months.

Take Care ~

Greg


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Looks like tomorrow may be a bust. Snow lines look to nail LaPorte and east. Hopefully we will get at least 2" out of the deal. Anything more is a bonus.payup


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

2" is good enough for me. Thats my trigger on my commercial work.


----------



## rdaily104 (Nov 22, 2007)

*LaPorte*

Just looked at weather. Saying up to 8 inches this afternoon until the morning.....


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

Let it snow let it snow let it snow......... I love this lake effect this early in the season.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

I noticed they upgraded us to a winter storm warning. 4-8 is possible. Not doing anything now. Going out to wire up the new spreader and heading to bed. Looks like its going to be one of those nights. Up at midnignt, 2 oclock, 3 oclock etc. 

John


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

Lets hope...... I want to do some plowing payup


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

Man... bummer .... we didn't get anything but a dusting.


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

i was in laporte hunting and couldnt see through my scope. we got at least 6 or 8 inches here in south bend


----------



## atasteofnature (Jul 31, 2008)

i live in north webster but plow in elkhart and went up there this morning found not to much. it sounds like all the snow stop in south bend/mishawaka. the monday snow doesn't sound like to much but we will see. I dreaming of a white thanksgiving.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Time to sit back and wait for the next one......I was really hoping for another night out!payup


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Looks like a bust here in northwest Indiana. Hopefully something more promising will occur throughout the night. Maybe the lake effect will give us something to do???


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

Yea this is getting old already.... went and salted a couple walks that need to be clear by 5am but nothing is sticking to the pavement.


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

what does everyone think about this storm thats headed our way. weather.com says 1-3 tonight and 1-2 tomorrow morning which prolly means an inch total


----------



## duramax8611 (Nov 7, 2008)

ya idk its not looking like much


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

Do we get to push some snow tonight??? Looks like we'll be putting some salt down at minumum if the system holds up. Radar looks good but it seems like it's starting to break up a bit.


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

yea i agree timberseal...its raining here in notre dame but it looks like its going to change to snow pretty fast. they are saying 1-3 here so who knows. let us know how you make out tonight


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Push some of that snow down to Indy !!!!!


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

didn't get any up here to push down  through some salt down early am but that was about it. They are teasing 1 to 2 inches of accumulation overnight tonight again.... we'll see. It's cold thats for sure.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Mr Skilling says this snow will be the light fluffy kind (thank god) that has a 1/15 ratio. Hopefully this will fluff up to at least 2 inches before its all said and done. I like these little storms every 3 or 4 days.


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

it has been snowing here in south bend all day long with no signs of stopping. what are you guys seeing?


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

we had about 1-2 inches of drifting snow. We were able to plow almost everyone and was able to use my new salter for the first time. All in all it was a good day and no major problems. payup


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

starting to pile up outside the dorm here. i would say somewhere around 3-4 inches


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

Valpo PAVEMENT didn't seem to hold much today. It' might have been two inches but I doubt it. I hit the commercial stuff but held off on the residential.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

I agree, resi were iffy but I would rather have someone call to complain about me being at their property than me not showing up at all. So far the phone has been quiet. No news is good news.


----------



## grsp (Oct 19, 2008)

timerseal, i am also in valpo. valpo weather has been a little strange this winter so far. no complaints though. is you trucks lettered with your timberseal logo?


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

Good to see another neighbor on here! Yes our trucks are all lettered. We only have 2 that push snow right now but 3 others that provide our restoration services (cargo vans/box trucks) that you'll see running spring, summer and fall.

Greg


----------



## grsp (Oct 19, 2008)

our company is called the grounds specialist. i think i saw your trucks down in monticello this past summer. that is our second home. work hard to play hard, right?


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

grsp;665447 said:


> our company is called the grounds specialist. i think i saw your trucks down in monticello this past summer. that is our second home. work hard to play hard, right?


I see your trucks all around Valpo. Are you a owner, employee, sub?


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes you did  My parents have a home on the lake there off of lowes bridge. Good times down there skiing and boating. We used to have a place on the big monon off appleknob drive but sold it about 8 years ago. Looking to buy on the main lake again some day if the right deal comes along. It's a great place for the weekend get-a-ways.


----------



## grsp (Oct 19, 2008)

hey cincut. my father started this company 24 years ago. so i guess the company is family owned. my dad is semi-retired, and my brother and i are running the show. its in my bloood. 

hey timberseal. the family shares a house on lake shafer. it is right next to the lighthouse lodge. we have meet lots of very cool people there. my wife and kids pretty much stay there all summer long. we should meet up sometime.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Cool, nice to meet another local. Weather doesnt look so promising early on. Sounds like lots of rain then possibly some accumulating snow Wed. morning. Good time to go over everthing...


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

grsp;665920 said:


> hey cincut. my father started this company 24 years ago. so i guess the company is family owned. my dad is semi-retired, and my brother and i are running the show. its in my bloood.
> 
> hey timberseal. the family shares a house on lake shafer. it is right next to the lighthouse lodge. we have meet lots of very cool people there. my wife and kids pretty much stay there all summer long. we should meet up sometime.


You bet.... I try to get down there at least twice a month through spring and summer. I have three little ones (3,7, & 8) and they like to go boating/fishing with grandma/grandpa. I like to hit the jetskis and do the skiing/boarding myself.

Lighthouse Lodge? payup Man did they add some serious sq footage to that place! If I remember right there's a pale blue two story on the right and a yellow ranch on the left side of it?? I remember when that was just another little house


----------



## grsp (Oct 19, 2008)

timberseal, i sent you a pm. thought that was a better place, and try to keep this post about the weather.


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

looking for some freezing rain today according to the weather. Poop, I have today and tomorrow off, and leave for my day job when the snow will start flying Wednesday. Oh well, maybe this weekend will carry a storm our way. Be careful driving today ! TA


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks like another dud....... I heard 6 to 8 inches on the news last night for parts of illinois that failed to realize too by the looks of it. All this teasing is enough to drive you a little nutty.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Maybe we will see some snow on the back side of this storm? I hate rain in December:realmad:


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

My damn starter went out tonight so this might be a good thing for me  God d*mn autozone rebuilds.... it's 7 months old and toast.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

better now that trying to start your truck after taking a leak while plowin!:realmad:


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

clncut;668304 said:


> better now that trying to start your truck after taking a leak while plowin!:realmad:


Good point


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

Just got in from throwing salt for a few hours and it's slicker than snot out this morning. 

Went by one lot on my way out and saw two guys in a pickup throwing (and just downright pouring it in some cases) salt by hand this morning  It was a pretty good size lot too. Nuts!


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Looks like we may be able to do some pushing Tues. night!


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

*lookin good...*

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service chicago il
322 pm cst mon dec 15 2008

ilz003>006-008-010>014-019>023-inz001-002-160530-
/o.new.klot.ww.y.0013.081216t1800z-081217t1200z/
winnebago-boone-mchenry-lake il-ogle-lee-de kalb-kane-dupage-cook-
la salle-kendall-grundy-will-kankakee-lake in-porter-
including the cities of...rockford...woodstock...waukegan...
Oregon...dixon...dekalb...aurora...chicago...ottawa...oswego...
Morris...joliet...kankakee...gary...valparaiso
322 pm cst mon dec 15 2008

...winter weather advisory in effect from 12 pm tuesday to 6 am
cst wednesday...

The national weather service in chicago has issued a winter
weather advisory for snow...which is in effect from 12 pm tuesday
to 6 am cst wednesday.

Snow will accumulate two to five inches tuesday afternoon into
tuesday evening across the advisory area...with the heaviest
snowfall amounts likely north of interstate 80. Snow will develop
during afternoon hours continue through tuesday evening before
ending late tuesday night.

Temperatures will remain well below freezing during the
snow...which should allow it to quickly begin accumulating on
untreated roadways. Once the snow begins...untreated roadways
will likely quickly become icy and snow covered making travel
difficult. In addition...snow could fall rather heavily resulting
in visibilities falling below a mile at times.

A winter weather advisory for snow means that accumulating snow
will cause primarily travel difficulties. Be prepared for snow
covered roads and limited visibilities...and use caution while
driving. Persons planning travel across the advisory area tuesday
afternoon and evening should plan accordingly...leaving extra time
to get to their intended destination.


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

For as much hype that was brought about over this storm it doesn't seem too impressive thus far......


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

I hope its not a bust. I traded time at the FD to go out tonight, Ill be pissed if we only get a dusting!


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Greg, thanks for the phone call. I tried calling you back that night but your noone answered and your mailbox was full. That account is a little out of my way but thanks for thinking of me. Looks like we will be busy again tomorrow, I need to get some sleep. Be safe, its gonna be a cold one!!

John


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

*Maybe.....*

... Lake effect snow watch in effect from midnight CST tonight
through late Monday night...

The National Weather Service in Chicago has issued a lake effect
snow watch... which is in effect from midnight CST tonight through
late Monday night.

A band of lake effect snow will develop late tonight over
Northwest Indiana. As of this time we expect up to 3 inches of
snow by Monday evening. However... this kind of lake effect snow
may produce up to 6 to 8 inches of snow in very short time.

A lake effect snow watch means there is a potential for a large
amount of snow in only a few hours. Visibilities and depth of
snow can vary greatly... impacting travel significantly. Continue
to monitor the latest forecasts.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

hey any guys need a hand i have a skid steer with a 10' blade and and a truck with 7/12 from chicago ready to go anytime give me a call 24/7 thanks guys good luck




brian 

773-577-1866 cell


----------

